# Babelfish game



## Steel Scyther (Jan 27, 2010)

In this game I will post a phrase, then Babelfish it. I will then comment on it. The next poster will then Babelfish my comments, using the link at the bottom of the "Babelfished" page on the Cave of Dragonflies main site. You must include Chinese, Japanese and Korean. After 10 posts, the next poster creates a new phrase.

I think the Pokemon games rock!

It loads the rock to the competition of Pokemon!

That actually makes sense. Someone is carrying a rock to a Pokemon tournament.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 28, 2010)

In order to mean this which is having actually. Who is brings the rock which is to pokemon victories.

Is there a metaphor between the person who plays rock in rock paper scissors and pokemon victories here?


----------



## Steel Scyther (Jan 28, 2010)

With him it has the rock and it makes the use of the beginning make the rock of the Victory of pokemon for shearings of the paper the metaphor of the person here?

Someone is asking if the rock of victory's Pokemon is shearing the paper metaphors?


----------



## Hogia (Feb 1, 2010)

The end oscillates sharpen victory', if somebody has the necessity of; Does the cut to Pokemon do to I gave to S the paper metaphor?

...wtf? Someone is wondering if the should give a paper mataphor to S when he/she has already given it? That's seriously messed up.


----------



## waffledoctor87 (Jan 29, 2014)

"… In other words, if WTF people Matavor. In addition, it is not like the African Union."
(So if Matavors confuse people, they become racist. Okay...)


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 29, 2014)

(Matavors the instigation of the, in this case. Okay ... this is racist)

Apparently accusing Matavors of instigating the crime you're investigating is racist. Are the Matavors aliens or what?


----------



## waffledoctor87 (Jun 15, 2014)

"Claire is a racist crime, believes that the thick seats. In the Church, Sonic encounters."

So, it's a crime to be racist on a thick seat. And that blue hedgehog we all love has a run-in with some deity.


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 15, 2014)

Therefore, the plate that you can use the character of racist crime. And for the love of God for everyone, there are a number of activities blue hedgehog on us.

Skinheads like killing people with plates. Don't let them do the dishes for you. And blue hedgehogs do scary things to people.


----------



## Herbe (Nov 27, 2014)

My man commission headed by the skin. Please do not they let us cook for you. Day without the blue hedgehog.

How did killing turn into commission? And cooking instead of the dishes? Though it's more polite. Oh, and we have to go a full day without the hedgehog. Sad. Never mind it being scary... maybe Google has its own agenda with protecting blue hedgehogs?


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 28, 2014)

Committee kill the game? Cooking, instead of eating? However, no. Oh, that day when we went on a porcupine. Now. Do not worry, it's not terrible: Maybe ... Google has a blue hedgehog -aġenda care of yourself?

Oh man, the Central Committee wants to kill our game. And someone just rode a porcupine without sustaining much damage.


----------



## Herbe (Nov 28, 2014)

New Phrase: Dittos (dittoes?) are amazing. They can turn into any Pokémon, which makes it my favorite.

Materials (material?) Is good. Because they can not go to all of the Pokemon and is my favorite.

... I guess dittos are a material, but that's rather dehumanizing. And what happened with turning "are amazing" into "is good?" I was not making a hyperbole! And now it can't "go into" all the pokemon, why? Also: Now it's good *because* it's my favorite, not it's my favorite because it's good.


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 30, 2014)

Sufficient evidences to me ...... When you consider Hanoshit.o Norway ", or whatever it is, in any way?", When I have not seen in the figure of 1 for "great"! And now, what do I Pokemon are, too, "I say," You are not able to come in now, I have a favor to me, is that the good which is of love, perfect understanding.

I think the judge is asleep and still talking. Norway and Pokémon aside, he clearly wants a soulmate.


----------



## Herbe (Nov 30, 2014)

I sleep judges. Pokemon and Norway, my soul has hoped, when he and his wife.

There's some suspicious stuff going on with judges up in there. His deepest desire is apparently to have Norwegian Pokémon. And he and his wife what? Details, details! I want the latest gossip!


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 7, 2014)

How they met ohm resistance. English Lead Free ice. He and his wife? For more information, or if you want to know the latest gossip

Someone met with resistance. Electrical resistance. And then there's some stuff about a celebrity's love life. At least you get free ice if you buy English lead.


----------

